# Decided To Give Stock 2.3.4 Rooted, Deodexed A Try



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

So flashed this
http://forums.virtuousrom.com/index.php/topic,173.0.html

Coming from AOSP, i made sure i formatted everything except sdcard.

Everything went okay, I restored my apps via titanium backup, but just the apps no data.

I wanted to overclock it so i flashed this kernal
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1244164

I'll give this kernal a couple days, but i have it oc to 1.5.

I want to give core-betas a try too, but will do after testing this one.

Everything does run pretty well, but i do notice some lag. Coming from AOSP, i guess i can expect it.

Anyone else running just stock 2.3.4, rooted?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I never ran stock rooted, but I ran Nitsuj's Gingerbang Sense ROM. It's basically stock without the bloatware. He also has added a few tweaks here and there. If you like "stock" feel but want less bloat, you might want to check it out.


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

Up until just a week ago that's exactly what I was running, rmk's debloated 2.3.4. And coming from a Droid Eris, I can honestly say the way sense works stock, is very clean. I don't think you will be dissatisfied.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

8on3s said:


> Up until just a week ago that's exactly what I was running, rmk's debloated 2.3.4. And coming from a Droid Eris, I can honestly say the way sense works stock, is very clean. I don't think you will be dissatisfied.


I hated Sense on the Eris, it had to much lag. I was actually surprised how smooth it ran on the Inc2, even before I had root. I still prefer AOSP ROMs since I don't use 7 screens and all the widgets. To each his own...


----------

